# What are the best settings for daylight photos using SX260 HS?



## 512BitGameBoy (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi, total photography newbie here. I received the SX260 HS as a gift and decided to fiddle with the settings, but had trouble picking the right settings. The photos I'm taking look too "soft" and not "natural". For day time shooting, what are the best settings for the sharpest/clearest possible picture with this camera?


----------

